# Post pictures of your manuelli



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I think it is wonderful that manuelli piranhas get huge but I haven't heard of large ones in captivity. I'd like to hear about peoples' large manuelli and how big they are. Do they grow so slow that people lose interest in them?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

you got it. Very slow growing, and often you will not see many large specimens. These fish are very easy to kill, and grow nothing like they would in the wild. Super sensitive fish


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

You can send Bubba a PM, he had a 12"er last year that he was selling. Not sure if he sold it, but i,m sure he's got pics. I am probably about 5 years from mine being that size. I'll post up a shot as soon as i can.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> You can send Bubba a PM, he had a 12"er last year that he was selling. Not sure if he sold it, but i,m sure he's got pics. I am probably about 5 years from mine being that size. I'll post up a shot as soon as i can.


Great .... Thanks


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Couple old shots of my 10 incher.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

wow mr harley remeber me hahahaha immmmmmmmmmm back

wow that is the fattest manuliu ive seen yet what kinda care do you give him water change schedule whatever you fell like sharing would be great im trying to get one of these very soon


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

my little guy
View attachment 160645

View attachment 160644


I think I have 10 years tell he's 15 lol.


----------



## danilo72 (Feb 22, 2006)

my manny


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Halfway to 15-16". Not the best pic due to him being to close to the crushed coral and 130W strip light but you get the idea. No flash.
View attachment 160703


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice fish Dr. I dont think Ive seen any pics of your fish before...


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Halfway to 15-16". Not the best pic due to him being to close to the crushed coral and 130W strip light but you get the idea. No flash.
> View attachment 160703


don't you worry about the crushed coral making your pH skyrocket?? or do you just do so many water changes it's not an issue?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

This has to be the best looking piranha IMO, beautiful


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

big thumbs up.. very nice fish boys


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

leviathon13 said:


> Halfway to 15-16". Not the best pic due to him being to close to the crushed coral and 130W strip light but you get the idea. No flash.
> View attachment 160703


don't you worry about the crushed coral making your pH skyrocket?? or do you just do so many water changes it's not an issue?
[/quote]

The pH is a steady 7.6 and never fluctuates. Water in the Amazon from where Manny's are found the pH is around 7.3 on average and as high as 7.6. Since my tap water is 7.0 I did the easy way out as using the coral as my substrate. 60 pounds in a 75 gallon.
I know they can get used to a wide range of pH but I decided when I did the tank I wanted 7.6 pH in the tank compared to 6.6-7.0 range.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

well dr giggles it seems to be working very nice manny


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

pirayaman said:


> well dr giggles it seems to be working very nice manny


Thx P-Man. Considering he eats only once a week he's doing well. People say once you get to the 8 inch size strange things happen including death, so only time will tell. All i can do is my best.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> well dr giggles it seems to be working very nice manny


Thx P-Man. Considering he eats only once a week he's doing well. People say once you get to the 8 inch size strange things happen including death, so only time will tell. All i can do is my best.








[/quote]
It seems so strange that in the wild these fish have been caught at huge sizes, yet in a aquarium they seem not to live past 8,9 10 inches.................i would love to find out a scientific reason for them dying at those sizes..............

How is yours doing then giggles..................


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Dezboy said:


> well dr giggles it seems to be working very nice manny


Thx P-Man. Considering he eats only once a week he's doing well. People say once you get to the 8 inch size strange things happen including death, so only time will tell. All i can do is my best.








[/quote]
It seems so strange that in the wild these fish have been caught at huge sizes, yet in a aquarium they seem not to live past 8,9 10 inches.................i would love to find out a scientific reason for them dying at those sizes..............

How is yours doing then giggles..................
[/quote]
He's doing real good for now Dez. I have him in a no traffic area in the basement.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Wish we could see a shot of Nubsmokes big guy-
Didn't he end up with wes's old big guy......

Was going to mention Harley-But he already posted....Think gasman has a bigger one also...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Wish we could see a shot of Nubsmokes big guy-
> Didn't he end up with wes's old big guy......
> 
> Was going to mention Harley-But he already posted....Think gasman has a bigger one also...


You're not kidding, that sucker was 14-15" in size and has been in captivity i think since 2002. I found the link to the beast but the pics don't load


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Wish we could see a shot of Nubsmokes big guy-
> Didn't he end up with wes's old big guy......
> 
> Was going to mention Harley-But he already posted....Think gasman has a bigger one also...


You're not kidding, that sucker was 14-15" in size and has been in captivity i think since 2002. I found the link to the beast but the pics don't load








[/quote]

Truelly the biggest I have set my eyes onto----Yeah the pics were before the move....So they are lost-

But he is an excellent guy and I'm sure if someone pm'ed him asking for pics-He would probably post them up again-He truelly has one of the nicest collections around (p wise)...

What a dream guy to own...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Couple old shots of my 10 incher.


I remember that fish, It was incredible and thick.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> Couple old shots of my 10 incher.


I remember that fish, It was incredible and thick.
[/quote]

And the SOB wouldn't ship it to me either-LMAO-Was also a truelly nice specimen...


----------



## jordan123 (May 16, 2007)

If this ain't inspiration i dont know what is


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

they make such a transformation over their life these mannys do

mr harley what color is that backround it looks like a baby blue of sorts please tell me please it fatty


----------



## austinlee (Jun 17, 2007)

<--------------------


----------



## jordan123 (May 16, 2007)

> <--------------------


Is that yours?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

WildBoutPiranhas said:


> <--------------------


more pics plz


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Wish we could see a shot of Nubsmokes big guy-
> Didn't he end up with wes's old big guy......
> 
> Was going to mention Harley-But he already posted....Think gasman has a bigger one also...


You're not kidding, that sucker was 14-15" in size and has been in captivity i think since 2002. I found the link to the beast but the pics don't load








[/quote]

Yes, I bought this fish in 2002 and I tried to grow it for a further 2 years but with little success. IT was super active and I hope it is still alive!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Gigante Pirana said:


> Wish we could see a shot of Nubsmokes big guy-
> Didn't he end up with wes's old big guy......
> 
> Was going to mention Harley-But he already posted....Think gasman has a bigger one also...


You're not kidding, that sucker was 14-15" in size and has been in captivity i think since 2002. I found the link to the beast but the pics don't load








[/quote]

Yes, I bought this fish in 2002 and I tried to grow it for a further 2 years but with little success. IT was super active and I hope it is still alive!
[/quote]

Last I heard your Baby was still alive and doing well Sir


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Wish we could see a shot of Nubsmokes big guy-
> Didn't he end up with wes's old big guy......
> 
> Was going to mention Harley-But he already posted....Think gasman has a bigger one also...


You're not kidding, that sucker was 14-15" in size and has been in captivity i think since 2002. I found the link to the beast but the pics don't load








[/quote]

Yes, I bought this fish in 2002 and I tried to grow it for a further 2 years but with little success. IT was super active and I hope it is still alive!
[/quote]

Last I heard your Baby was still alive and doing well Sir
[/quote]


----------



## austinlee (Jun 17, 2007)

not mine is nubsmokes use to be waynes


----------



## austinlee (Jun 17, 2007)

found pics on a different site


----------



## jordan123 (May 16, 2007)

wow how big is that?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

wow that fish even looks old thats great biggest captive manuli ive ever seen i knew this post would take me to a happy place ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

pirayaman said:


> wow that fish even looks old thats great biggest captive manuli ive ever seen i knew this post would take me to a happy place ahhhhhhhhhhh


same thing I thought lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jordan123 said:


> wow how big is that?


Thats a 15 inch Manuelli right there....Wes also owned the beast before Nubsmoke drove across country for it....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> wow how big is that?


Thats a 15 inch Manuelli right there....Wes also owned the beast before Nubsmoke drove across country for it....
[/quote]

how faR>


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ICEE said:


> wow how big is that?


Thats a 15 inch Manuelli right there....Wes also owned the beast before Nubsmoke drove across country for it....
[/quote]

how faR>
[/quote]

I believe from Virginia to Chicago Area.....Could be wrong though-

It was a hefty price and one hell of a drive-I remeber that much at least...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Price+ drive I guess didnt matter if its what he really wanted....

but ya thats far


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ICEE said:


> Price+ drive I guess didnt matter if its what he really wanted....
> 
> but ya thats far


True that-

If one has ever had the luxury of seeing his collection-

One would certainly know why he did it......One of the nicest collections around....P wise that is....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

why doesnt he share on here


----------

